# Sundown - 2/27



## Greg (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm off on Friday and will probably hit the mountain from about 10 - 2. I might start earlier if it's soft. Calling for freezing rain right now. I doubt anyone else will be around, but I figure I'd put it out there. Hopefully a lot of bumps by then.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 23, 2009)

hmmmm.  i might be down for this.  

are you getting out on wed. night as well?


----------



## Greg (Feb 23, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> hmmmm.  i might be down for this.
> 
> are you getting out on wed. night as well?



Dunno. Maybe later in the evening.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 24, 2009)

Looking like rain and temps in the low 40s.  You still down?  I have Gore-Tex.


----------



## Greg (Feb 24, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Looking like rain and temps in the low 40s.  You still down?  I have Gore-Tex.



If they're open, I'll be there.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 24, 2009)

Greg said:


> If they're open, I'll be there.



Me too.


----------



## Greg (Feb 25, 2009)

Forecast is improving a bit. Only a tenth of an inch of rain now, but a high of close to 50. Soft spring bumps. Time to work in Gunny. I should get started close to 9 am.


----------



## Greg (Feb 25, 2009)

Greg said:


> Forecast is improving a bit. Only a tenth of an inch of rain now, but a high of close to 50. Soft spring bumps. Time to work in Gunny. I should get started close to 9 am.



Check that. The above is the Taunton forecast. Albany is still calling for 0.25-0.5".... :-?


----------



## Greg (Feb 26, 2009)

So just Grassi and I doing the human grooming so far tomorrow? Who else is down? I'm looking at 10-2. Might get there earlier depending on morning warmth.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 26, 2009)

I'd love to, but I just don't see it happening.  Have fun and ski those bastards in!


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 26, 2009)

i should be clicking in between 9 and 10.  depends how motivated i am when i wake up.


----------



## Greg (Feb 27, 2009)

Hmm. 40+ here, but it still says 32 at Sundown. Might start off pretty firm. I'll probably head over for 9 am anyway.


----------

